# Palin Wants Short Term Job in Trump Adminstration



## Jackie22 (Sep 6, 2015)

[h=1]Palin eyeing energy secretary in potential Trump administration[/h]Washington (CNN)Sarah Palin knows the position she wants in a Donald Trump administration: Energy secretary. 

"I think a lot about the Department of Energy, because energy is my baby: oil and gas and minerals, those things that God has dumped on this part of the Earth for mankind's use instead of us relying on unfriendly foreign nations," she told CNN's Jake Tapper in an interview that aired Sunday on "State of the Union." 

But Palin, the GOP's 2008 vice presidential nominee, might be the first potential cabinet member to openly speak about dissolving their office. 

"I'd get rid of (the Energy Department). And I'd let the states start having more control over the lands that are within their boundaries and the people who are affected by the developments within their states. If I were in charge of that, it would be a short-term job, but it would be ... really great to have someone who knows energy and is pro-responsible development to be in charge." 

<snip> 

http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/06/politics/sarah-palin-energy-secretary/index.html


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 6, 2015)

She failed at everything else now she wants to be Energy Secretary???
Oh gimme a break.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 6, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> She failed at everything else now she wants to be Energy Secretary???
> Oh gimme a break.



Well... I think it depends on if she can get sober...  unless that wouldn't be a requirement in a TRUMP administration


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 6, 2015)

I admit I wondered about a video of her giving a talk to some "home" folks in Alaska, I think it was, and I did get the impression she'd had a drink, or two.  I wasn't sure though, but some of the things she said were not, very professional (as I see professionalism).  I can say that about a lot of politicians though, to be fair.  I think our politicians should be good examples, like we want to set good examples for our children, or we used to anyway.


----------



## Debby (Sep 6, 2015)

'....If I were in charge of that, it would be a short-term job,'

Does that mean she'd quit mid term again?


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't know Deb, my guess is she means she'd get rid of the "need" for the job, but I think you knew that, lol


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 6, 2015)

Debby said:


> '....If I were in charge of that, it would be a short-term job,'
> 
> Does that mean she'd quit mid term again?



LOL Debby! You beat me to it. Maybe she feels that she wouldn't have to quit because her time in office would be limited. Who knows what that woman thinks? Or if she thinks at all.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2015)

I must admit I have never understood Ms Palin.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 6, 2015)

Palin is gutter wrestler who just needs to go away.  I admit she has the _energy_ to get drunk and brawl at other peoples parties.


----------



## Debby (Sep 6, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> LOL Debby! You beat me to it. Maybe she feels that she wouldn't have to quit because her time in office would be limited. Who knows what that woman thinks? Or if she thinks at all.


I've listened to her a few times and your last remark is pretty accurate. I'm always left scratching my head in confusion when I've heard her.


----------



## BobF (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't know what has happened to her in recent years.   She did quite well in Alaska in local and governor settings.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 6, 2015)

And I doubt that she even CARES what others think.  She did a good job as Governor.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 6, 2015)

Falcon said:


> And I doubt that she even CARES what others think.  She did a good job as Governor.



Yeah.... for the short time she actually DID the job.


----------



## BobF (Sep 6, 2015)

Her time as governor was three years, I think.    No pressure to remover her.   Was her quitting related to the VP candidacy?


----------



## Falcon (Sep 6, 2015)

I think the naysayers are a bit jealous. She was a governor for 3 years, can field dress a moose and she is a BEAUIFUL lady !


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 6, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I think the naysayers are a bit jealous. She was a governor for 3 years, can field dress a moose and she is a BEAUIFUL lady !


Beauty is as beauty does.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 6, 2015)

Well... lets see...  Palin resigned on July 3rd 2009...    I believe the election and her VP candidacy ended  in November of 2008.   So her resignation had nothing do do with that...

And I have always said... EVERY President of the USA should be able to "field dress" a moose...why in fact... it should be a requirement for office.  hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> And I have always said... EVERY President of the USA should be able to "field dress" a moose...why in fact... it should be a requirement for office.  hahahahahahahahahahaha



LOL..LOL....and wear lipstick like a pig....or something like that.

In the interview discussion about Trump, she said that she believed everyone should speak 'American".........Mercy, the ignorance is mind blowing.


----------



## BobF (Sep 6, 2015)

You caught me on that comment QuickSilver.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2015)

QS globally Ms Palin was a joke. International forums had a hay day  at the American's expense. People were awestruck that a person of her, um, qualities? would be taken seriously by the American people. Many pitied Mr. McCain. I suspect few of them still harbour much compassion.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 6, 2015)

Palin? :excited::yawning::crying::what1:


----------



## BobF (Sep 6, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> QS globally Ms Palin was a joke. International forums had a hay day  at the American's expense. People were awestruck that a person of her, um, qualities? would be taken seriously by the American people. Many pitied Mr. McCain. I suspect few of them still harbour much compassion.



Interesting that a lot of folks are also wondering about Hillary and her efforts.   It just depends on whether the posters think she is worthy of such a high office.   Same with Palin.   A female trying to be allowed to direct the US.   Not many women around the world that get that much responsibility.   Time will tell and if we do someday get a women to lead the US and do it well, then the nasty feelings should abate.

Let us see now.   Female in Germany, been in England, been in Israel, one of our South American countries has or had a femal.  It can and does happen at times.   Maybe the US next.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 6, 2015)

Haven't read every comment in this thread but I'm rather surprised no one remembers that:

The resignation had been in the works for months before it actually occurred. Sarah Palin resigned as governor of Alaska because

1) She was spending a lot of time and money responding to the ethics violations accusations
2) She wanted to publicize her book “Going Rogue” (Sarah went on Oprah and said “Well, coming on your show wasn’t really on my radar when I was running for VP”.) Heh. Nice.
3) She had been approached to be a commentator for Fox News
4) She also needed to prepare for her TLC reality Show “Sarah Palin’s Alaska”


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 6, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Haven't read every comment in this thread but I'm rather surprised no one remembers that:
> 
> The resignation had been in the works for months before it actually occurred. Sarah Palin resigned as governor of Alaska because
> 
> ...




This.  QFT



Palin pioneered the"trailer trash"  genre of reality based shows, and made way for a spinoff called     _*"Here Comes Honey Boo Boo"*_


----------



## Debby (Sep 6, 2015)

Falcon said:


> And I doubt that she even CARES what others think.  She did a good job as Governor.




Maybe that was just a commentary on the slim pickens and low standards in Alaska?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 6, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken, isn't she the one who likes to hunt by shooting animals from a helicopter?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 6, 2015)

I think she's in favor of that Cookie, quite the "sportsman".


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Don't forget she can see Russia from her porch!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm betting there was more than cola in that big gulp...


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 6, 2015)

I saw Palin give several stump speeches. As long as she stuck to the script, she was good. Going off script, she was a total disaster. I didn't notice it until I saw a Biden stump speech. He thanked all the Dem dignitaries for being at the speech. Ya know, "my good friend, the Mayor" ,my great friend..." type stuff. At Palin's speeches, they were never any Rep. officials. No mayors, commissioners, etc. She was always alone. I always wondered if the Repub.s in Alaska field dressed her as governor after three years?


----------

